# New to me 574



## Cooper574 (Nov 17, 2013)

I just purchased a 574 D with less than 2 K hours since new. Looking to get a few opinions on this model pros and cons. Plan on refurbishing the ole gal. Thanks for info


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

We will of course, need photos. We're all into tractor porn here.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

By 574 D I assume you mean diesel? I have a gas version and I love it as a chore tractor here on the farm. It turns on a dime, the shuttle shift is awesome for lots of forward/reverse shifting, and it has plenty of power. I plan to rebuild parts of mine this winter and reinstall the loader on it again. If it doesn't have it already, install a coolant filter kit on the tractor. Ours kept plugging the radiator with rust until we installed one. The filter has an additive in it that prevents electrolysis in the coolant, which rusts the water jacket and plugs the radiator.


----------



## Cooper574 (Nov 17, 2013)

I had it delivered yesterday and she has a lot of potential. Mechanically it seems to be as good as I could have expected. It has 1940 original hrs, but needs some care of the sheet metal a good cleaning and paint job and some new tires. Yes it is the 574 diesel. I previously owned a 504 diesel that was a real beauty. sold the ole girl to a friend and have missed my International ever since. 
This 574 seems to be a nice size package for me, just will be doing some moxing with the Rhino 284 rotary mower. It should do te job just fine. I will post a few pics as I start the refurbish.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

That 574 should work out great for you. Ours has over 10,000 hours on it at this point. Its mostly original, with two engine rebuilds and a few other parts new. Still pulls like a mule when its called to work.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 27, 2009)

If it is a swept back version forget the loader or put one with a small bucket on it. The front end can't support the weight. Mine just broke down this morning (No Hi/rev)


----------



## Brandon41 (Jun 2, 2016)

Gunpowder said:


> If it is a swept back version forget the loader or put one with a small bucket on it. The front end can't support the weight. Mine just broke down this morning (No Hi/rev)


My tractor just lost hi/reverse while cutting and raking hay. Did you find out the problem with yours? I was told I may used the wrong fluid?


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 27, 2009)

Brandon41 said:


> My tractor just lost hi/reverse while cutting and raking hay. Did you find out the problem with yours? I was told I may used the wrong fluid?


I put in a new clutch. In the end I needed a new flywheel so I converted to a 12" clutch and flywheel for longer duty cycle than the 11"


----------

